
Find San Francisco's Hidden Gems with Citipozt - Citipozt
Citipozt app enables users to find hidden gems like restaurants, food truck locations, secret rooftop bars and more! Citipozt also offers an integrated social feed for people who love to share their interests and want to make new friends. With Citipozt, you&#x27;ll be able to post and share photos, videos and comments on the go. Citipozt app is available today on Android devices; Iphone app coming soon.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.citipozt.citipozt&amp;hl=en
======
simonebrunozzi
This is practically spam.

